# Working on a new Casted Pen Blank



## lathemaster (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is the first sample of a pen blank I've named "Coastline"

Brown Mallee Burl cut-off or scrap, Alumilite Resin dye blue and pearlescent powder for "Pearls of the Ocean"

Tapa Pacifica pen kit I had lying around - plating is Black Titanium

Thanks for looking
Mike
[attachment=25813]
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/o1Q2pLm0uBQ[/video]


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 4, 2013)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes that is very cool looking


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2013)

That's cool... The video is a great way to show it off too.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice casting, Mike. I particularly like that one end is mostly wood, the other end mostly resin -- a type of heartwood/sapwood concept


----------



## lathemaster (Jun 5, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Very nice casting, Mike. I particularly like that one end is mostly wood, the other end mostly resin -- a type of heartwood/sapwood concept



Thanks all

I am doing some more castings over the next week should have some to offer up.

I need to make some more molds first going to try a few different things .. stay tuned.

Mike


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you make another one like that, I might be interested in it. That is just beautiful!!


----------



## lathemaster (Jun 5, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> If you make another one like that, I might be interested in it. That is just beautiful!!



Blanks or a pen .. either way I will keep you on the list

Mike


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Umm...both. That would make an awesome 1911 grip!!!


----------



## lathemaster (Jun 6, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Umm...both. That would make an awesome 1911 grip!!!



I am making some new molds today. What size for grip blanks? 

Mike


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2013)

2" wide. 5" long 1" thick. That would give me a set out of one blank, with wiggle room.

How much would they cost?


----------



## healeydays (Jun 6, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Umm...both. That would make an awesome 1911 grip!!!



Not to hijack...

I was going to try making a few casts like these for pistol guys, but I just didn't know if where the resin joins the wood will hold up long term. Any thoughts folks?

Mike B


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is all new to me. It would be trial and error.
I would probably have to give them a guarentee that if they break under normal conditions, I would replace them with something else or a refund....


----------



## lathemaster (Jun 6, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> This is all new to me. It would be trial and error.
> I would probably have to give them a guarentee that if they break under normal conditions, I would replace them with something else or a refund....



This is a good discussion. I have only made a knife once that was a gift for my brother. So my experience with knife handles is nil.

Before I did the cast I wire brushed the section of the burl that would intersect with the Alumilite, blew out the area with air and doused the area with DNA. I heated the wood in the toaster oven at 200 degrees prior to casting.

Since turning a pen shell involves some degree of stress on the joint and that the shell is really thin leads me to at least initally believe that the joint is strong. However, time will tell.

Mike


----------

